# Detailing News Wax planet new products



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from wax planet



wax-planet said:


> We have a selection of new products available now on the site in both 500ml RTU and concentrate form and also in the Pro Bottles containing 950ml
> 
> Shell Shock Nano , a wet coat sealant.
> Shell Shock can be applied to wet paint and jet washed off or apply to a dry car and buff. Very good sealant and very easy to use with fantastic beads.
> ...


----------

